# ADVICE PLS! SHOOTING MODEL & SUNRISE!



## elsassb (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone-
 Still very new to photography (less then a year) and I'll be shooting a model against a sunrise on the roof (47th flr) of a downtown Chicago building this coming weekend. Having never really done this, I'm racking my brain as to the best way to go about making sure she is properly exposed while keeping the beautiful sunrise. Here is the equipment I will be using:
 Nikon D90, various lens options: 18-105, 85mm 1.4/f, 50mm 1.4/f. I will be using an SB-600 speedlite off-camera with a Lastolte Ezybox, which i love, but haven't had a ton of use with yet. 
 Someone suggested to me that I see what the SS comes up as in Program mode, then switch to manual and go to those same settings except increase the SS a little. I'm also unsure about the flash. Should I shoot in Manual? TTL? How many stops should I lower the power? 
 I know alot of this will be trial and error that morning, but I was curious what people thought. Thanks so much!!
 Ben


----------



## camz (Sep 16, 2009)

elsassb said:


> Hi Everyone-
> Still very new to photography (less then a year) and I'll be shooting a model against a sunrise on the roof (47th flr) of a downtown Chicago building this coming weekend. Having never really done this, I'm racking my brain as to the best way to go about making sure she is properly exposed while keeping the beautiful sunrise. Here is the equipment I will be using:
> Nikon D90, various lens options: 18-105, 85mm 1.4/f, 50mm 1.4/f. I will be using an SB-600 speedlite off-camera with a Lastolte Ezybox, which i love, but haven't had a ton of use with yet.
> Someone suggested to me that I see what the SS comes up as in Program mode, then switch to manual and go to those same settings except increase the SS a little. I'm also unsure about the flash. Should I shoot in Manual? TTL? How many stops should I lower the power?
> ...



Talk about cramming...lol


----------



## 5DManiac (Sep 16, 2009)

Paragraphs are your best friend


----------



## Derrel (Sep 16, 2009)

Nikon's TTL-BL is a Balanced Lighting setting designed to balance flash output with shutter speed in primarily, dark conditions.

You still have a few days to cram before the actual test.

I'd start searching tonight, looking at the term synchro-sunlight techniques.

There are a few sunrises in between tonight and the actual day...

It sounds like you need to learn how to select the right shutter speed and f/stop for the ambient light rending that you want. Maybe somebody here will take the time to explain the whole concept and how to do it, but I think you'll probably have to check with on-line sources like strobist.com or planetneil.com or dg28.com for a primer if you've never shot this way before.


----------

